# Duck fat spray BBQ



## duck fat dennis (Mar 12, 2017)

My name is Dennis and I invented duck fat spray in a  can. I use a Big Green Egg and I coat my ribs my chicken and my brisket with a quick spray of duck fat before I start my smoking process. It truly makes the rub stick wonderfully and creates a great bark !


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome Dennis!  Duck fat in a spray can! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Sounds awesome.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard!

The duck fat spray sounds pretty cool!

Al


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.                                 Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        DFS  interesting ??*

*          Gary*


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome Dennis!

Duck fat eh? How about bacon grease in a spray can? Or perhaps Salmon fat? Hmmmm... I like it!

Looking forward to seeing your posts with it in use!

Erik


----------

